# Programming, web design/multimedia, or networking?



## btf18 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey there, 

This is a personal preference question I guess, but I'm doing a diploma in ICT starting early next year and then crosscrediting to a bachelor in ICT, and the title of this thread are my specialization options, and I wanted to know what people thought would be the best for someone that loves all things computer, but also wants to make good money. 

This is kinda an up in the air thread, sorry, just thinking out loud as I don't know too much about any because I haven't studied any before, and like to see what people think 


Thanks ^^


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

I would go with Networking, Programming, or Technical Support. IF you start looking for jobs on craigslist concerning computer jobs, those are the three top entry level fields that have the most jobs. I have heard a lot of people who graduate from my college that I am currently going to with a AA in web design are having trouble finding jobs. Most people can make websites on their own, but employers need people with networking, programming, and technical support skills to serve their customers.


----------



## btf18 (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks  Would i be correct in saying programming is really wide-ranged? Like, you use programming in web design, and game making, database development, pretty much it is also called software development. Is this correct? Whereas networking is specifically working with internet connections...? Im not sure. 

Thank you


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

My friend says programming is really wide-ranged.


----------



## btf18 (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## btf18 (Nov 19, 2010)

This thread is still open for people to comment btw  I dont consider it solved yet. It's kinda just a discusion, more than a "help my problem". Any info or thoughts appreciated ^^


----------

